# Want to talk? need DP/DR friends!!!



## BiZaRRe (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey if anyone at all wants to talk or vent about anything really pm me or we can chat through messenger.
I really need some friends that have DP/DR. Man!! nobody I know has it Ive never met anyone that does.
I cant relate to normal people that well any more.


----------



## adamz (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah bro, i am on msnmessenger [email protected],com


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I`m also on msn, if you like to add me click on --------msnlogo--------------> there to see my adress.


----------



## WeCanDoThis (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, please add me
[email protected]
I'd love to have a chat with you. I've never done it before, it should be nice.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello. Please add me. [email protected]


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

--


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2009)

I've added you all


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> [email protected]


cool it looks like it says jessealive. 8)


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

indigogrimm on aim. im on 24/7 on my phone, im more than willing to convo so i can stop thinking so much! lol


----------



## Butter (Feb 23, 2009)

Sure. Im on MSN.

Usually on at different parts of the day so try n catch me.

[email protected]

feel free to add anyone.


----------



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## recovereddper (Apr 22, 2009)

anyone wanting to talk to an ex-dper feel free to add me on msn [email protected]


----------



## Meloooo (May 13, 2009)

Naumov23 on aim...


----------



## skullasylum (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine is: [email protected]

I'm online pretty much every day during work hours, 8-5 Mountain Time.


----------



## dxstarr (May 15, 2009)

I need someone to talk to too!
[email protected] :wink:


----------

